# My 4h Projects



## MillerShowing (Jun 9, 2014)

These two goats will be shown on July 9th.







Front view







Side View







Rear View
This goat weighed 76.6 pounds on June 6th
Now for my second goat







Front







Side







Rear
What do you guys think of these goats? Anything I can do to make them better? Thanks!


----------



## MillerShowing (Jun 9, 2014)

Also the second goat weighed 49.6 pounds on June 6th


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Keep feeding and working them! I like the first one best. Second one is just lacking the size and weight.


----------



## MillerShowing (Jun 9, 2014)

Scottyhorse said:


> Keep feeding and working them! I like the first one best. Second one is just lacking the size and weight.


I think the second needs to fill out more i just don't know how to. Ill probably take that one for my showmanship. He walks a little better


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

What are you feeding them right now?


----------



## MillerShowing (Jun 9, 2014)

About a pound and a half of Purina Impulse with a sprinkling of Fitter 35 on top twice a day per goat


----------



## MillerShowing (Jun 9, 2014)

Scottyhorse said:


> What are you feeding them right now?


^^^


----------



## MillerShowing (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm heading to 4h camp! Will be interested in your replies when I get back!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

MillerShowing said:


> About a pound and a half of Purina Impulse with a sprinkling of Fitter 35 on top twice a day per goat


That sounds good. Are they getting any hay or browse? They at least need a little bit. Have you wormed them? Worms can prevent growth/weight gain.


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking (Apr 25, 2014)

If you don't want them to get really gutty by feeding them hay you can buy steam rolled oats and it fills them out. I don't really know how much it i but its just an oats that you can buy at a feed store.


----------



## MillerShowing (Jun 9, 2014)

Scottyhorse said:


> That sounds good. Are they getting any hay or browse? They at least need a little bit. Have you wormed them? Worms can prevent growth/weight gain.


They have browse and we have wormed them


----------



## MillerShowing (Jun 9, 2014)

crazygoatlady_inthemaking said:


> If you don't want them to get really gutty by feeding them hay you can buy steam rolled oats and it fills them out. I don't really know how much it i but its just an oats that you can buy at a feed store.


Okay thank you


----------



## ThecrazygoatpeopleBurnett (Jun 10, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## MillerShowing (Jun 9, 2014)

ThecrazygoatpeopleBurnett said:


> Very nice!


Thank you!


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking (Apr 25, 2014)

You're welcome! If you wanna know.. We feed 4 oz per goat twice a day and it just adds to whatever you were feeding before.


----------



## MillerShowing (Jun 9, 2014)

crazygoatlady_inthemaking said:


> You're welcome! If you wanna know.. We feed 4 oz per goat twice a day and it just adds to whatever you were feeding before.


Ill have to try it out


----------

